# Romantică, căruntețea și lacrima...



## Russianer

How to translate the phrase from Romanian into English:
"Romantica,Mi-e tristetea si inima,
Romantica,Caruntetea si lacrima,
Romantica,Singurea sau cu dragostea,
Romantica Voi ramanea."
(Sophia Rotaru, Moldova.)


----------



## Russianer

((((((((((((((((


----------



## jazyk

Romantic, I am sad and my heart.
Romantic, hoariness and the tear,
Romantic, alone or in love,
I shall remain romantic.


----------



## hersko1

My sadness and heart are romantic,
My white hair and tears are romantic,
I am romantic, alone or in love,
I shall remain romantic


----------



## jazyk

But wouldn't it be _romantice _if the sadness, the heart, the white hair and the tears were romantic, all feminine plural nouns? The adjective has to agree with the noun it refers to. Romantică is singular. The way I see it, it agrees with the singer, a woman. But I don't know. Songs don't make sense sometimes and it's hard to know without more context.


----------



## jazyk

I have read the whole song and I must say I still stick to my translation.


----------



## Russianer

Thank you. ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## hersko1

Sorry, but no!
We have to undersatand it as:
Romantică mi-e tristeţea, romantică mi-e inima,
Romantică mi-e cărunteţea, romantică mi-e tristeţea
and so on.
Jazyk, how do you justify "mi-e" in the first verse, if you stick to your translation ?


----------



## jazyk

> Jazyk, how do you justify "mi-e" in the first verse, if you stick to your translation ?


I am sad.

This discussion doesn't interest me anymore, also because I think it's a silly song. Maybe a third person should step in and choose my version or yours (or offer another one).


----------



## mmagic

I agree with hersko1. In my opinion he gives a good translation and he shows good understanding of the song.


----------



## hersko1

Thanks and welcome, Mmagic.


----------

